# Best KK Songs for your music box?



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Right now I have Stale Cupcakes (click to hear what it sounds like), which I think is pretty fitting. I recently found another clam shell, but I'm at a loss as to which song I should use next! 

Which KK songs did you use for your music box? c:


----------



## Eirrinn (Jul 16, 2013)

K.K Rally sounds good in music box form. It's currently the only music box I have.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> Right now I have Stale Cupcakes (click to hear what it sounds like), which I think is pretty fitting. I recently found another clam shell, but I'm at a loss as to which song I should use next!
> 
> Which KK songs did you use for your music box? c:


That is soooo relaxing. I'm going to make a music box out of Spring Blossoms, I think.


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Eirrinn said:


> K.K Rally sounds good in music box form. It's currently the only music box I have.





Hirisa said:


> That is soooo relaxing. I'm going to make a music box out of Spring Blossoms, I think.


Sounds fitting for an asian-inspired home  


I'm looking for links to hear the music, so I thought might as well post them so others can hear it too xD 

Link to listen to KK Rally!
Link to listen to Spring Blossoms!


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> Sounds fitting for an asian-inspired home
> 
> 
> I'm looking for links to hear the music, so I thought might as well post them so others can hear it too xD
> ...



 This link might also be of interest: it has some of the music box versions to listen to- just click "show more" for links to skip to the one you want to hear. I'm really liking the music box KK Bazaar.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLduRsGwfIg


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> This link might also be of interest: it has some of the music box versions to listen to- just click "show more" for links to skip to the one you want to hear. I'm really liking the music box KK Bazaar.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLduRsGwfIg



Ohh, I didn't know there were different versions of KK's songs for the music box! Good to know c: Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> Ohh, I didn't know there were different versions of KK's songs for the music box! Good to know c: Thanks for the link!



No problem! BTW, I love your avatar. It looks like Henry, only peppier.


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> No problem! BTW, I love your avatar. It looks like Henry, only peppier.



Hehe, thanks xD I saw a picture of him on the forums before the game was released, and I thought he was really cute! So I drew him xD


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 16, 2013)

windfall said:


> Hehe, thanks xD I saw a picture of him on the forums before the game was released, and I thought he was really cute! So I drew him xD


He is adorable! Probably my favorite villager- he's always having me over to his place. Anyway, enough OT from me.


----------



## Rune (Jul 16, 2013)

I have Bubblegum KK in my music box right now. Mostly because that was the first song I got and decided to make it special c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2013)

Stale cupcakes? :3


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> He is adorable! Probably my favorite villager- he's always having me over to his place. Anyway, enough OT from me.


I need him in my village ;o; One day xD 



Rune said:


> I have Bubblegum KK in my music box right now. Mostly because that was the first song I got and decided to make it special c:



That was my first KK song too! *highfives* My friend let me catalogue Stale Cupcakes after, which I thought was really fitting for a music box x) Bubblegum KK plays in 3 of my rooms though xD



Swiftstream said:


> Stale cupcakes? :3


Yep, that's the only song I have music-boxified! 

 (....which I realize is not a word)


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

I have Hypno K.K in my Rococo theme room, so its like a creepy gothic room
and K.K Oasis in my exotic room, with egyptian theme


----------



## Jay (Jul 16, 2013)

I have K.K. Milonga in my Rococo room lol


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 16, 2013)

I music boxed a copy of K.K. Metal once. ^_^


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

I put stale cupcakes in my rococo room xD 
But the rococo stuff was reupholstered to gothic white, so I think it rather fits.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm getting bubblegum made now!


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think K.K. Bossa sounds best on a music box


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's music-box K.K. Metal... It totally sounds like a different song, huh?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zRvhjnTK5b


----------



## chriss (Jul 16, 2013)

I got tired of KK Bubblegum pretty quick, but I REALLY like the music box version
&
KK Adventure is my favorite song atm, but I dont care for the music box version


----------



## Sowelu (Jul 16, 2013)

I need 'Stale Cupcakes' and 'Disco'! They sound so cool!


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Here's music-box K.K. Metal... It totally sounds like a different song, huh?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1zRvhjnTK5b



Wow, you're right! ...I think I prefer the music box version xD


----------



## katie. (Jul 16, 2013)

I have kk stroll in mine


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 16, 2013)

K.K. Lullaby is my all time fave...and in my opinion, makes a pretty good music box.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jul 16, 2013)

I have K.K. Ballad, Two Days Ago, and Hypno K.K.
K.K. Ballad is probably my favorite.


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> K.K. Lullaby is my all time fave...and in my opinion, makes a pretty good music box.




K.K. Lullaby sounds lovely! I think I'll be making it my next music box.


----------



## Cheri (Jul 16, 2013)

I have K.K. Moody in my music box now!


----------



## Vin (Jul 16, 2013)

I have Stale Cupcakes in my Rococo room, but I also have Wandering! It reminds me of an old music box I had. c:


----------



## windfall (Jul 16, 2013)

Vin said:


> I have Stale Cupcakes in my Rococo room, but I also have Wandering! It reminds me of an old music box I had. c:



Oooh, wandering sounds very nice too! I love how lighthearted it sounds. Here is a link to Wandering, if anyone is interested. c:


----------



## Spontida (Jul 16, 2013)

Music box as in Stereo too? Or is it different.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jul 16, 2013)

Spontida said:


> Music box as in Stereo too? Or is it different.


If you give Clyde an aircheck of any K.K. song, a giant clam shell, and 3,000 Bells, he'll make a music box that plays the song you gave him.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 16, 2013)

Forest Life
Bubblegum KK
KK Ballad


----------



## Mirror (Jul 16, 2013)

I have Hypno K.K. as my music box. I wanted to put it in my main room in it's regular form, but I know people would just be reminded of Aika village so I turned it into a music box. Sounds very pretty.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 17, 2013)

I made a music box for all my kk songs for the heck of it, now i have them all in a display room in my museum lol


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 17, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I think K.K. Bossa sounds best on a music box


Agreed! I have that on my music box in my main room.


----------



## aiza55 (May 9, 2014)

I like Cafe K.K. and Aloha K.K. and also Rockin' K.K.
LOVE SONG!!!!!!!!!!! 

It rocks!!!
check it : http://www.isongs.pk/


----------

